# Lionhead Kits color help.... Again! :)



## DuckyLou (May 26, 2016)

what color are these little guys??


----------



## DuckyLou (May 26, 2016)




----------



## DuckyLou (May 26, 2016)

I'm not sure how 2 of these postings showed up but this is the correct one.


----------

